# Supression messages dans mail



## fdrom (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
 Je narrive plus à effacer les mails reçus. Lorsque je touche la poubelle en haut à droite jai le message suivant qui saffiche :

Déplacement du message impossible.
Le message na pu être déplacé vers la boite aux lettres.

Que faut-il faire pour effacer mes mails.

Merçi davance.

fdrom

Je posséde un mac 20 pouces OS 10 4 11


----------



## pierre22 (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Essayez déjà éteignant et en rallumant l'Iphone.
Si le problème n'est pas résolu :
Effectuez un reset:
Maintenez pressés  simultanément les boutons "Veille" (bouton du dessus) et le bouton de façade en bas  pendant une dizaine de secondes, jusqu'à ce que le logo Apple (la pomme)  apparaisse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------


----------



## fdrom (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Le problème concerne un iPad 2

Salutations

fdrom


----------



## MJF (26 Mars 2013)

fdrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problème concerne un iPad 2
> 
> ...



pierre22 a donné une solution pour iPhone, mais La manipulation est la même sur l'iPad


----------



## fdrom (27 Mars 2013)

iPad 2

 Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ou l'on trouve les boutons que vous citez sur un iPad.

Merci

fdrom


----------



## MJF (28 Mars 2013)

Bonne journée

https://www.dropbox.com/s/usatogixlxt4uc1/IpadBoutton.jpg


----------

